# Switching between window manager



## axoboy (Dec 5, 2001)

Hello,

I was wondering what is the easiest way to switch between window managers? I have Window Maker (which I am running) and BlackBox (which I want to run). 
How do I make the switch? 
and is there a program that can switch between multiple managers?

thanks in advance,
Axo


----------



## jcpowers21 (Dec 5, 2001)

just edit your .xinitrc file to exec blackbox instead of exec wmaker

That should work...


Justin


----------



## axoboy (Dec 5, 2001)

Thanks JC! 

I got it to work, the first time! I just pico'ed it! nice!

Another question, has anyone ever used BlackBox on a Mac? I have on my linux box, but on my Mac, I have only one mouse button, and the dock is under the Aqua dock. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks again,
Axo

~


----------



## jcpowers21 (Dec 5, 2001)

Yeah I tried it but it was *sucking* for me so i just stayed using WindowMaker because i liked it more.  THeir might be some applets or extra's files that you can download for blackbox to make it better and more functional. 

Justin


----------



## prometheus (Dec 16, 2001)

what if you don't have a .xinitrc file? mine is nowhere to be seen....


----------



## jcpowers21 (Dec 16, 2001)

All you have to do is make it if you don't already have it...Don't use TextEdit if you want to use an X app to make the file...If you use any use BBEdit then in the save state have it save with unix line breaks...or if you want to go the easy way use pico or vi or emacs to make your .xinitrc file....If you need further help with using any of the editor's let me know...

Justin


----------



## prometheus (Dec 16, 2001)

woohoo! thanks, that did it


----------



## vikingshelmut (Dec 16, 2002)

I am trying to get blackbox running, but i'm having issues.  I have created a file called .xinitrc in my home directory with what I think to be the proper contents pointing to blackbox.  But when I launch XDarwin, it quits.  If I remove the .xinitrc file, the server starts up fine running the default window manager.
What am I doing wrong?  What are the proper contents of the .xinitrc file?

Yes i have installed blackbox via dselect.

Thanks...


----------



## vikingshelmut (Dec 16, 2002)

Oops...

Figured out the problem (personal id10t error)

Nevermind.

Blackbox is SWEET!


----------

